# Ledged and braced gate question



## Doug71 (27 Oct 2020)

I'm making a ledged and braced garden gate for a customer out of Sapele, it's 6'6" high x 3'3" wide, will be hung on 2 decent hook and band hinges.

Thing is I can't finish the boarding as thick as I hoped probably be about 19mm, I was aiming for 22mm. In my mind the boarding looks a bit thin for a gate this size, funny how 3mm makes a difference. The boarding is T+G in random widths between 4" and 6". The 3 ledges will be out of 6"x2" and braces slightly less so they are all solid enough.

Do people think it will be up to the job, if not I can put some stiles on the side?


----------



## LBCarpentry (29 Oct 2020)

As long as the boards are planed straight it will be fine. Naturally if you made a FRAMED L&B door then of course it will be sturdier. But for a garden gate it will be fine

With anything like that I always use the next stock up and finish 25mm these days. Got sick of trying to plane up long lengths of thinner boards. And presumably, like you, am forced to finish below what I intended.

Louis


----------



## Doug71 (29 Oct 2020)

There are actually 2 gates, I managed to finish half the boards 21.5 mm so they will do the back gate in a normal ledged and braced style. 

Original plan was to make both gates this way but the front gate was originally a bit of a hybrid design anyway, it was ledged and braced with a 2.5" deep curved top but with stiles on the side. The stiles were rebated out to take the boarding but I might just make it a flat frame and board right over the outside. Will probably make boarding 18mm thick, frame probably 40mm thick, sounds odd but when I have sketched it (quickly) I think it looks ok or anyone got any better ideas?


----------



## LBCarpentry (30 Oct 2020)

Uuummm
your describing a frame ledged and braced (FLB) door like I said.

What your suggesting is doing a combo of the two, which is pointless. All or nothing I’m afraid.

What have you actually quoted the client for?? Surely you have to stick to that?


----------



## LBCarpentry (30 Oct 2020)

The only way I would suggest to beef up a L&B door is to have four Ledges instead of 3


----------

